# Using citric acid powder in stead of lemon juice



## RUN1251

I am wondering if citric acid powder can be substituted for lemon juice in canning recipes? If so, what is the dilution? I'd like to have on hand a substitute for the lemon juice in case I can no longer purchase lemon juice.


----------



## The_Blob

As a weak organic acid, this compound is regularly used as a preservative and flavor enhancer in both home cooking and food manufacturing. Often confused with ascorbic acid, or vitamin C, citric acid is actually what gives certain fruits and foods their sourness. If you don't have access to fresh lemon juice year round, you may benefit from using powdered citric acid, which is available in many grocery stores.

Substitute a ½ teaspoon of powder citric acid for 2 tablespoons of lemon juice in every quart of canned goods. The citric acid helps to keep the food firm and regulate the pH level to prevent bacteria proliferation.

Add a pinch of citric acid powder to fondue sauce if the cheese starts to thicken. The citric acid helps to prevent the function of casein -- the milk protein responsible for the coagulation.

Apply 1 teaspoon of citric acid powder to fresh cut or peeled fruits before you can them. The citric acid content inhibits oxidation, which causes the flesh to turn brown. Fruits particularly prone to this are pears and apples.

Replace salt with citric acid when baking sour-tasting breads, such as rye or sourdough. This will help to reduce your sodium intake without affecting the taste. Usually, bread recipes need no more than 1 tablespoon.

Use a small amount of citric acid in any dishes you want to have a slightly sour taste. Do not overdo it, however, as the powder can overpower your dish.

References:

"On Food and Cooking"; Harold McGee; 2004

National Center for Home Food Preservation: Selecting, Preparing and Canning Tomatoes

"Keys to Good Cooking"; Harold McGee; 2010


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I use it when making fruit wines.


----------



## cybergranny

1 tsp per quart


----------



## stayingthegame

I use citric acid to make gummy candies.


----------



## RUN1251

My concern is that if forced to live off the grid for a year or more I won't be able to replenish supplies such as lemon juice. We have multiple fruit trees and I do a lot of fruit canning and preserving. If I substitute citric acid for the lemon juice, do you think I should throw in a little ascorbic acid also?


----------



## JayJay

RUN1251;156134 I'd like to have on hand a substitute for the lemon juice in case I can no longer purchase lemon juice.[/QUOTE said:


> WHY?? I get my lemon juice at Kmart, Dollar Tree, Dollar General for $1--I have a shelf lined with it. For health reasons, lemon juice is a powerful anti-cancer fighter, and for cooking reasons.......AND I like it in my hot or iced tea.:2thumb:
> If online guidelines give a shelf life of 1 1/2 years, I double that on most things.


----------



## Jewel

To raise the acidity for canning tomatoes you can use citric acid, apple cider vinegar or bottled lemon juice. You shouldn't use homemade vinegar or freshly squeezed lemon juice unless you have a way to test acidity and acidity should always be 5% or above. Very importante. The ratio for each is...

Citric acid (no taste added) 1/4 t per pnt & 1/2 t per qt
Vinegar (mild fermented old world flavor) 1/8 c pnt & 1/4 c per qt
Lemon juice (lemony flavor) 1 T per pnt & 2 T per qt


----------

